# Track Day Shows



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

A few snaps from a couple of track events this month at Castle Combe Circuit, Wiltshire.

*Ford RS Combe Show* (regional). Not really into modern Fords but love the old stuff!


















































































iirc the charity rides…..





































Drift show-offs…..














































Parade lap……














































*Volkswagen & Audi Track Day.*
















































































































































































































:argie::argie::argie:




































Thanks for looking


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

CK888 said:


>


 Did he mistakenly fit a LWB exhaust? Hehe 

Nice pics, thanks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some great pics mate, nice panning - some better than others  Cracking composition anyways!


----------



## ChEzNy_91 (Apr 10, 2008)

vw/audi track day was really good on sat , bloody boilin though lol 
we most have been stood close to each other as my dad took the same photo of the chinook ( bit random soz lol) on the grass mounds


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

ChEzNy_91 said:


> vw/audi track day was really good on sat , bloody boilin though lol
> we most have been stood close to each other as my dad took the same photo of the chinook ( bit random soz lol) on the grass mounds


Yeah, defo hot especially in jeans lol!

Best soundtrack goes to the Milltek R8!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some cracking shots mate, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking photos :thumb: Looking at the first couple of the parade photos it looked like chucking out time at Young Farmers Club discos a few years ago. Capris, Mexicos, RSs etc were always known as Young Farmers Cars round here :lol: Great to see plenty around still in such good nick too...


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

wow never seen a car with toyo r888's on backwards







I wonder if it was a mistake or a reason for it?


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

CK,

Great shots - did you compress the size to panorama/widescreen in photoshop, and then publish through normal, via photobucket? If not, how did you get the large compressed effect? 

Cheers,

al.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Agree with Brazo there some panning shots better than others but i do like the plain R8 shot.

Wish i'd know these shows were up there.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Big Ash said:


> wow never seen a car with toyo r888's on backwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not overly sure on this one- think it's to do with drifting, helps make sideways drift easier? Only partly guessing, trying to remember what a member of our site was saying once about it.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

bilt-hamber kid said:


> CK,
> 
> Great shots - did you compress the size to panorama/widescreen in photoshop, and then publish through normal, via photobucket? If not, how did you get the large compressed effect?
> 
> ...


Thanks:thumb:

I reduced the originals to a width of 1024, cropped them to widescreen/letterbox-style size and saved them at 800 width for uploading on to Photobucket.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Big Ash said:


> wow never seen a car with toyo r888's on backwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lirin said:


> I'm not overly sure on this one- think it's to do with drifting, helps make sideways drift easier? Only partly guessing, trying to remember what a member of our site was saying once about it.


Well spotted! I have no idea


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Lirin said:


> I'm not overly sure on this one- think it's to do with drifting, helps make sideways drift easier? Only partly guessing, trying to remember what a member of our site was saying once about it.


Why would anyone want to use a r888's as drifting tyres :wall:

John


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Well spotted! I have no idea


Cant imagine you would build / run a car like that and make a mistake with the tyres... got to be a reason for it.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Did he mistakenly fit a LWB exhaust? Hehe
> 
> Nice pics, thanks.


Thought it looked funny myself... silencer perhaps ?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Is that not an audi quattro? So surely its not going to drift amazingly well as its 4wd? i mean it will powerslide for sure, but not with the same angle as the rear wheel drive cars, so why bother fannying with the tyres on the wrong way.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great pics mate love the old fords


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

The R888 does have an arrow on it saying which way it should face.... So it could be a mistake?


----------

